# Engleskyts Norwegian religious folksongs



## erki

I was digging trhough my CD collection and found some forgotten gems. One of these:
Engleskyts Norwegian religious folksongs.
Anne-Lise Berntsen sopran
Nils Henrik Ashem organ


----------



## Barbebleu

Hi Erki. Playing fast and loose with the expression ‘forgotten gems’ aren’t we?:lol:

Seriously though, rather nice.


----------



## erki

Forgotten by me. I like this somewhat expressionistic organ accompaniment.


----------

